# Set VirtualCamera to specific scene



## lifewithmatthew (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm loving the fact that Virtual Camera is now integrated into OBS!  If there was a way to set it to project a specific scene (i.e. currently selected or scene # whatever) that would be an extremely useful feature!  That way you could output a nice virtual cam setup and then do an independent screen capture scene.


----------



## knobel (Dec 25, 2020)

I fully agree with this idea. I have been using two cameras to record, but I would like to use only one to send to the virtual camera. Is that possible now?


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Feb 15, 2021)

Just figured out how to do this, if you install the virtual-cam plugin (NOT the built-in one, it has to be the plugin) you can right click on a scene and add a filter.  Select the "VirtualCam" filter and select your target camera.  I suggest not using the default one as I believe that is the one that the built-in virtual cam uses.

You do have to manually start it by right clicking on the scene, selecting the virtual cam filter and hitting start EVERY time you open OBS, but it still works.  I've also notice that it often drops a frame or two when swapping scenes, but that might be fixed if you increased the amount of buffered frames?  Also Also, don't select Horizontal flip within the plugin, last I checked that results in it crashing.


----------



## Talonis (Jan 17, 2022)

Being able to set the OBS Virtual Camera to a specific scene would be very useful in the following situation:

You are hosting a Zoom call and the guest does not wish to see their video played back to themselves (especially with any delay). Being able to point the Virtual Camera to a selected scene (sans Zoom guest video) would be handy.

The Virtual Camera plugin does not work on Mac, so that is not an option.


----------



## mredodos (Feb 24, 2022)

+1


----------

